# Favourite symphonies by living composers



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

The premiere of Peter Maxwell Davies' 10th Symphony tomorrow night has inspired me to start this thread about Symphonies by living composers. If you have delved into the modern symphonic repertoire, what are your recommendations?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I love modern symphonies! My favourite is Symphony in D major, op. 43 entitled _"Symphony in the style of Mozart"_, by Krzysztof Meyer, composed in 1973.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd say John Adam's Naive and Sentimental Music.

Then I don't dislike Rautavaara and Aho works.

Anyway I don't think that symphonies are so important/representative for contemporary music.
IMO the time for symphonies is quite far behind us.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I won't be any help at all as it's just dawned on me that I don't seem to have many symphonies by composers who are actually still alive. Penderecki is one of two names that spring to mind - I have his first five (will he ever complete no. 6?). Also I have Ned Rorem's three. 

Oh, and Max - but I only have his first one. Is Ib Norholm still with us? I have a couple by him but haven't played them in ages - I think one was chronicling a stressy day in the life of an ordinary person coping with the pace of city life.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

As Henze just died a couple years ago, I would have to say based on what I've heard that Per Norgard is my favorite symphonist, though I don't know his symphonies well enough to pick a favorite.

Rautavaara is ok but I think his symphonies often seem not substantial enough to be "symphonies" in a more traditional sense.

I only really like Penderecki's 1st symphony and I like the 3rd a bit. After that he starts sounding really repetitive.

I haven't heard much Aho at all.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Norgard is the most interesting that I've heard - he does really cool things in forms that are recognisably "symphonic" (and handles a big orchestra rather well) - I'd pick 3 and 6 as standouts for me but I'm certainly no expert. 

Also agree with GioCar. I think writing symphonies has for some time been a particular and deliberate choice, and perhaps not one attractive to everybody given the expectations and history around the term, rather than the default format of large scale/large form expression it once was


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Among my favorite symphonies by a living (though, sadly, no longer very active) composer is John Corigliano's 1st. It is possible that my appreciation is affected by extra-musical concerns, which in a rare twist are however right there in the composer's original score.

*p.s* I've enjoyed listening to Norgard, including his recent 8th symphony, and I'm looking forward to its appearance on disk.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Penderecki 2nd symphony


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

Norgard, Rautavaara, Yoshimatsu, Glass

In that order. Not sure I've checked out many others. Still have no comprehension of Aho.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, there's Segerstam, who has written over 260 symphonies (in between conducting gigs). The law of averages says there's got to be a couple of immortal masterworks in there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

I really get annoyed when people bring up Segerstam's symphonies. KenOC is a first class jokester, so I don't mind this time. But for the rest of you lads, let's try to focus on symphonies that have been recorded....or at least symphonies that are likely to be recorded.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Aulis Sallinen
Penderecki 1, 8
I was grooving to Henze's No. 10 when he died.
I recently bought Gubaidulina's symphony in 12 movements, but I haven't listened to it yet.
Norgard is always interesting, but I haven't heard his latest couple of symphonies.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Well, there's Segerstam, who has written over 260 symphonies (in between conducting gigs). The law of averages says there's got to be a couple of immortal masterworks in there!


He's the Steve Allen of classical composers. Author of a huge body of work that nobody's heard.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> But for the rest of you lads, let's try to focus on symphonies that have been recorded....or at least symphonies that are likely to be recorded.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

KenOC said:


>


I didn't mean to imply that I thought none of his symphonies ever had or will be recorded. But I doubt he'll get enough recordings to even get on Haydn's level, much less all 260+


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Blast it, I am forced to admit never hearing a symphony - or anything else - composed by a dead person.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't think of one offhand, let alone one I like.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

John Harbison's are reasonable, if not breathtaking. I'd say the same for Norgard. Can't say I can think of any living composers of Symphonies offhand that are among my favorites.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are plenty of such symphonies to explore; besides those mentioned, for instance

- Onute Narbutaite (2)
- Valentin Silvestrov (8)
- Arvo Pärt (4)
- Sergei Slonimsky (an often "approachable", but polystylistic composer, so far around 35 symphonies, where about 10 can be obtained on the web through various sources)
- Gloria Coates (15)
- Poul Ruders (3)
- Ib Nørholm (12)
- Wilhelm Killmayr (3)
- Aleksander Lason (4)
- Alain Bancquart (5?)
- Anna Pavlova (8)
- Victoria Borisova Ollas (1)
- James Macmillan (1)
- Krzysztof Meyer (8)
- Michael Hirsch (2)
- Thomas Adés (Chamber Symphony)
- Oliver Knussen (4)
- Julian Anderson (1)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Nørgård's 2nd symphony, Rautavaara's 3rd, I'm going to see a symphony by Olli Mustonen in April and I'm hoping I'll enjoy it.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> There are plenty of such symphonies to explore; besides those mentioned, for instance
> - James Macmillan (1)


I believe MacMillan has written 3 symphonies so far.

My personal favourites are Maxwell Davies' 6th, Penderecki's 7th (Seven Gates of Jerusalem), and Daugherty's Metropolis Symphony.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Nørgård's 2nd symphony, Rautavaara's 3rd, I'm going to see a symphony by Olli Mustonen in April and I'm hoping I'll enjoy it.


I think you are well qualified to give us a detailed review of the performance and the work; I hope you do so. Mustonen the pianist displays an active imagination and a willingness to act upon it. Sometimes the result is revelatory.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I like Rouse's 1st and Part's 3rd. Penderecki and Glass have a few I like. Nothing I'm really in love with though.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Blast it, I am forced to admit never hearing a symphony - or anything else - composed by a dead person.


I pity you, Ukko. Have you never heard of the spiritualist Rosemary Brown? She has thankfully transcribed numerous works by dead composers, including symphonies by Beethoven.

Sadly, there haven't been recordings of these unexpected masterpieces, but she has published books containing the music, including Unfinished Symphonies: Voices from the Beyond (1971), Immortals at My Elbow (1974) and Look Beyond Today (1986).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosemary_Brown_(spiritualist)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ukko said:


> Blast it, I am forced to admit never hearing a symphony - or anything else - composed by a dead person.


I don't think dead person could write a symphony for you to listen. You must be mistaken. Have you heard Beethoven 5th? It's very famous and was composed by living person.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> I pity you, Ukko. Have you never heard of the spiritualist Rosemary Brown? She has thankfully transcribed numerous works by dead composers, including symphonies by Beethoven.
> 
> Sadly, there haven't been recordings of these unexpected masterpieces, but she has published books containing the music, including Unfinished Symphonies: Voices from the Beyond (1971), Immortals at My Elbow (1974) and Look Beyond Today (1986).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosemary_Brown_(spiritualist)


At the time of all the fuss Philips issued an LP called "A Musical Séance" .It held eight of her works and she played some of them.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I swear Beethoven is alive and well and working in a chip shop in Blackpool
So I pick his 6th symphony!


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Penderecki 1, 3 and 7

Schnittke 1, 2, 3 and 5

Glass 3 and 4

Yoshimatsu 4 and 5

Adams: Harmonium, Harmonielehre and Chamber Symphony


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

berghansson said:


> Penderecki 1, 3 and 7
> 
> *Schnittke 1, 2, 3 and 5
> *
> ...


Sorry to break this to you but Schnittke died 12 years ago.


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> Sorry to break this to you but Schnittke died 12 years ago.


That's true!! :lol: Big shame though.

Edit: Actually it was 15 years ago!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> There are plenty of such symphonies to explore; besides those mentioned, for instance
> 
> - Onute Narbutaite (2)
> - Valentin Silvestrov (8)
> ...


A couple of these aren't obscure enough to be considered legit namedrops. I am disappoint, joen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2014)

Francis Dhomont, Frankenstein Symphony
Z'ev, Symphony nr. 2


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Sergei Slonimsky*´s _33rd Symphony_ has been posted yesterday on you-t, though with obvious sonic live limits. The composer is present (sits on right corner by the pillar, at 5:50) and maybe-maybe uploaded it himself.

The 1st movement is broad and Myaskovsky-like lyrical. The 2nd movement (14:00) is more experimental and scherzo-like, includes shouting, colourful percussion writing, theatrical stand-up and bizarre traits reminding of Shosty, Ustvolskaya and Schnittke. It is followed by a miniature epilogue.





His _1st Symphony_ (1958) is also on you-tube


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

And now Slonimsky´s _28th Symphony_ was posted as well, a quite traditional work:


----------

